# Prix Apple 2c en état de marche



## golgoth (21 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
Un pote à moi a un Apple 2c qui tourne avec toute la panoplie (sortie télé, stick...).
Est-ce  que ça se revend à des collectionneurs fanatiques?
A quel prix?
Merci


----------



## mfay (21 Juin 2005)

Heu, j'ai acheté le mien 15 euros (100fr) avec le mini-écran cathodique 9" il y a dix ans.

Une merveille. Qui marche toujours (heu je crois). Un must de ma collection avec le IIe


----------



## vincmyl (22 Juin 2005)

Je pense qu'il a encore du prendre un peu de valeur


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2005)

Ayant eu un //e gratuitement, je sais, foi de "collectionneur" que ca fait plaisir lorsqu'on le donne (j'ai eu le mien en Novembre 2004)
En parfait etat, avec tout dedans, boite d'origine, et tt!


----------



## mfay (22 Juin 2005)

En fait, ça vaut le prix que le collectionneur est prêt à donner


----------



## golgoth (23 Juin 2005)

Merci
J'en déduis que ça ne vaut rien!
Tant pis


----------



## vincmyl (23 Juin 2005)

RIEN est un bien grand mot, je pense que tu peux quand meme en tirer un petit qqchose


----------



## mfay (23 Juin 2005)

Ouais au moins entre 15 et 75 euros


----------



## vincmyl (23 Juin 2005)

C'est toujours  ca


----------

